

Ask HN: Ideas for first implementation for encryption algorithm - mattmiller

I have designed what I think is a pretty clever algorithm to encrypt web communications. It basically allows two or more people to communicate through a browser without any plaintext data leaving their local machines. My servers only hold ciphertext. I think this can be used in a number of implementations; but I have to start somewhere, so I would like to know what the HN community would like to see and use. My ideas:
-Encrypted Twitter-like app
-Encrypted social network
-Encrypted web-chat
-Encrypted email
-Anything else?<p>I think it is advantages to be able to be able to charge for the first implementation, so things like an encrypted social network may be a bad idea (even though I think there is probably a market for it).<p>Thanks for all the feedback!
======
applesnaps
I don't have much cryptographic experience--but I've read Applied
Cryptography, and if there's one thing I learned from it, it's not to design
your own cryptosystem. Are you sure that this algorithm is secure from
cryptanalysis? Have you tested it against differential cryptanalysis,
boomerang attacks, et cetera and so forth? Just a few things to keep in mind.

~~~
mattmiller
Ha, I have learned that lesson too. My algorithm deals with the key
management. I use an encryption algorithm that has been thoroughly vetted.

